# Making a website for an assignment need cool idea's



## DrPepper (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys I'm doing a website for a college assignment and I wanted to try make it stand out from the rest. I'm not amazing with xhtml and css but I know how to do most stuff. So far I've done okay but I was wanting to insert a slideshow like program into it but I'm not sure how. I have loads of amazing photo's I took today that I want to put in without it being too crammed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 21, 2010)

well their are a few ways to do it. I reccomend flash scrollers but I believe AJAX has things like this too. here is a link to a flash one.

http://www.flash-slide-show.com/flash-gallery-tutorial/flash-image-scroller-tutorial.html

id google around for image scroller. btw I love the fact that your using DW I dont think I could survive w/o that program.

also for cool image effects lightbox is awesome stuff

http://www.huddletogether.com/projects/lightbox2/


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> well their are a few ways to do it. I reccomend flash scrollers but I believe AJAX has things like this too. here is a link to a flash one.
> 
> http://www.flash-slide-show.com/flash-gallery-tutorial/flash-image-scroller-tutorial.html
> 
> ...



I'm using DW because I can't make it as good as that actually typing the code. This is faster anyway I made about 6 pages in an hour.


----------



## caleb (Sep 22, 2010)

I suggest using a javascript framework like ExtJS for user interface and modify its CSS styles to fit your color need's. 
Javascript generated pages are the next gen stuff plus its very very easy to work with once you get the hang of the framework ways.


----------



## Pickles24 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yhpm


----------

